
Sliden'Joy gives your laptop two additional portable screens (2015) - edward
http://www.gizmag.com/slidenjoy-additional-portable-laptop-screens/38268/
======
Slaul
Having multiple monitors is pretty much the main reason I still prefer working
from home with my desktop. I'd love to sit myself down in a coffee shop and
work for a few hours but I find my productivity is significantly less without
my multi-monitor setup.

